# Decompile Files Compiled By Quick Batch File Compiler



## khattam_ (Jun 19, 2005)

Quick Batch File Compiler (*www.abyssmedia.com)
----------------------------------------------------------



			
				Quick Batch File Compiler's Readme said:
			
		

> Quick Batch File compiler converts your batch files into actual programs (EXE format) in one click. This program may be run on Windows 95/98/Millenium/2000/2003/XP without any limitations. *Content of your batch file will be encripted and protected from changes.*
> 
> Main features
> >*Protects contents of a batch file from the non-authorized change . *
> ...



Oh really??
Regular(without password protection) compiled files can be easily decompiled with the inbuilt Batch Decompiler (that comes with Quick Batch File Compiler 2.0.xx). 
If the compiled batch file is password protected (password protection is available in Quick BFC 2.0.XX), then the inbuilt decompiler wont be able to decompile it but manual decompilation can be done and the program no longer 
*Hides contents of a batch file from viewing. Keep your secrets! * and
*Protects contents of a batch file from the non-authorized change . *...........
which it claims to do...

So how to manually decompile the batch files compiled by Quick Batch file Compiler??
Let's see..........

*Note: You will need to run the program in order to decompile it. If the compiled file is a virus or potentially harmful application, better do the work in a virtual environment (like VMWare or MS-Virtual PC).*

*Tools You'll need:*
1. *PC Inspector File Recovery* (Any other Recovery Software *MAY* do............. 
Get it from June 2005 Digit DVD or download it (about 6 Mb) from *www.convar.de. 
Install it to proceed.
I'm using Version 4.0

*Procedure*
>>Run the compiled Batch File.
>>Exit it after successful run.
>>Now Open the PC Inspector File Recovery Program.
>>Select the Language.
>>Close the help screen.
>>Now, click through Object>>Drive Menu Commands
>>Select the Windows Installation Drive (It is generally C: which is the first on the list. You can even make out from the Disk Label (Volume Label).
>>Now Click OK (the green tick mark)
>>Now, Under Deleted, Locate to your temporary Directory in the File Recovery Program (It is the directory which comes up when you type %temp% on the run dialog). 
>>Look for file/s named bt????.bat in the temporary folder. You will surely find the file/s. 
>>Right click >>save as on it and save to any location. 
>>Thats the Source Batch File

Note: If any other files are included on the Batch File (This feature is available in Quick Batch File Compiler 2.0.x), then that file can also be found. That file is located on the same directory where the compiled program is run from and is deleted soon after the program exits. So, this can also be recovered using PC Inspector File Recovery Program.


If you don't understand something in the abobe tut, then post your queries here......


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 20, 2005)

may help in some of my nasty experiments 

thanks !


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 20, 2005)

Iam interested in decompiling and these things too ... Can u email the batch file created by the abyss software.
I wud like to test and play with it too


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 20, 2005)

i tried this. my comiled exe isgiving all kinds of truoble, altough my batch file was correct


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 21, 2005)

banned2wise said:
			
		

> Iam interested in decompiling and these things too ... Can u email the batch file created by the abyss software.
> I wud like to test and play with it too



What batch file was created by abyss software........... They created a batch file compiler....................


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 21, 2005)

Iam asking the compiled batch file


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 22, 2005)

banned2wise said:
			
		

> I am asking the compiled batch file



Write a batch file.........
Download the program.........
Compile the batch file.........
and then try...................


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 25, 2005)

I dont have patience and time to what u said.
I just wanna play with te file and instead of typing here twice, u cud have uploaded and intimated me thro pm


----------



## sheel9493 (Jun 25, 2005)

*nice stuff*

I will try to understnd the text.
N later do a experiment .
ny wayz thnx.
 8)  8)


----------



## aditya169 (Jun 26, 2005)

WOW !!! so this is how all games RIP s are created


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 29, 2005)

aditya169 said:
			
		

> WOW !!! so this is how all games RIP s are created



Bakwass.............

No way.........

I'm talkin 'bout batch files man............

hehhehehe


----------

